# Java 1.5 - Anwendung unter 1.6 JRE sehr langsam geworden



## Ladi (4. Sep 2008)

Hallo an alle,

unsere Anwendung hat mit Java 2 angefangen und hat bisher die Umstellungen auf 1.4 und 1.5 durchgemacht. Es handelt sich um eine modulare Sammlung an Auswertungen und Konfigurationsmasken, die von einer Applikation/Applet Rahmenanwendung gehostet werden. (Umfang cca. 700 Klassen).
Die Datenbank ist Oracle 10.2.0.4, fürs GUI wird Swing verwendet.

Da sich heutzutage die Browser gerne die aktuelle Version vom Java 6 als Update ziehen, sind wir mit einer unangenehmen Erfahrung konfrontiert worden. Unsere Anwendung, die mit Java 5 kompiliert wurde und Java-5 Codestyle verwendet, läuft plötzlich sehr langsam. (Unter Java 5 haben wir ein sehr gutes Laufzeitverhalten). Aktionen, die unter 1.5 JRE für den Benutzer nicht registrierbar waren, dauern nun auch mal mehrere Sekunden. Es handelt sich um gängige 1-4 Jahre alte Rechner (1,6 - 3Ghz Prozessor, 512Mg - 1Gb RAM, gängige Grafikkarte).

Habe im Anschluss das 6er-JRE auch lokal installiert und habe beim Starten einer .jar-Anwendung das gleiche beobachtet. Habe die Anwendung als Java-6 kompilert, es hat sich aber nicht geändert.

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck als sei es nur Swing, sondern dass allgemein alle Aktionen nun länger dauern und viel mehr CPU verwendet wird.

Beim Google bin ich bisher nicht fundig gewesen, vielleicht gibt es hier einen schlauen Kopf, der einen Tipp hätte.
Hat vielleicht schon jemand von euch das gleiche Problem gehabt, bzw. vom ähnlichen Problem gehört?

Für jede Antwort danke im voraus

Gruß
Ladi


----------



## maki (4. Sep 2008)

Würde dir empfehlen das Ding durch einen Profiler zu schicken, zB Eclipse TPTP, dann weisst du zumindest ob es irgendwo einen neuen Flaschenhals gibt und kannst ggf. Gegenmasnahmen ergreifen.
Ist ja unwahrscheinlich das alles unter Java 6 langsamer wird, sollte eher das Gegenteil sein.


----------



## Ladi (4. Sep 2008)

Hallo Maki,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Es wundert mich ja auch, da ich eigentlich bisher überall gelesen habe, dass Java 6 schneller sei.

Durch den Profiler habe ich die Anwendung schon durchgejagt, jedoch nur bei 1.5. Fläschenhälse sind beseitigt worden.  Ich probiere es morgen auch mit dem 1.6er. Vielleicht wird sich ein anderes Bild zeigen.

Gerade fällt mir was anderes ein. Ich verwende eine Sammlung an 3rd-party Bibliotheken, die meistens noch den 1.4er Stand haben. Kann das vielleicht ein Problem werden?

Gruß
Ladi


----------



## HoaX (5. Sep 2008)

Ladi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> . Ich verwende eine Sammlung an 3rd-party Bibliotheken, die meistens noch den 1.4er Stand haben. Kann das vielleicht ein Problem werden?i



nein, wäre mir neu


----------



## SnooP (5. Sep 2008)

Sowas wird sich dann erst durch den Profiler klären lassen... sieht jedenfalls sehr merkwürdig aus - eigentlich werden gerade die VMs ja von Version zu Version schneller  ...
Ich persönlich hab JProfile für sowas schon gut nutzen können (leider nur als x-Tage Testversion kostenlos erhältlich).


----------



## Ladi (5. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

Ich muss meine Aussage von gestern revidieren. Habe die JDK 1.6.0_07 runtergeladen und alles, sowohl App, als auch Applet scheint schneller zu laufen. Auch der Profiler bestätigt dies.

Übrigens danke für den Tipp auf den JProfiler, ist viel besser als was wir bisher verwendet haben.

Das Verhalten wurde vorher aber auf mehreren unterchiedlichen Rechnern von unterschiedlichen Personen betrachtet. Meine einzige Erklärung ist, dass es sich um eine ganz frühe Version von Java 6 gehandelt hat, und die (oder der Browser-Plugin) noch nicht 100% war.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten
Gruß
Ladi


----------



## SnooP (5. Sep 2008)

Oder es handelt sich um gänzlich andere Gegebenheiten  - man muss Aussagen von Usern erstmal grundsätzlich misstrauen


----------



## Ladi (5. Sep 2008)

Ich habe es selber wiederholt gesehen, sonst würde ich es auch nie glauben


----------



## geraldf (6. Sep 2008)

Performance-Problem können ganz unerwartete Gründe haben.

Vergleiche
http://forums.java.net/jive/thread.jspa?messageID=293858&tstart=0#293858

Beste Grüße
Gerald


----------

